# steering wheel shaking at 60mph.



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

when im on the freeway the steering wheel starting to shake at 60mph. is that because of the alignment or wat other thing i should check for?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

make sure your wheels are balanced.


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

i did. but still shaking when im on the freeway.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Possibly worn front suspension parts.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

or it could be a bad brake rotor


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Check your tension rod bushings.


----------



## perfectsquare (May 16, 2006)

Check your front wheel bearings. Jack up each side and shake the wheel left to right. If you can feel play, you probably need wheel bearings on the side you feel looseness.

I have to replace my front wheel bearings this week. It is a pain, because you need to have the bearings pressed.


----------



## NewToCar (Nov 17, 2005)

sure. i will try check them all. thanks all.


----------



## artemoushue (Sep 3, 2006)

Same problem. Balanced tires 3 times then finaly replaced the Junk BFG KADW, yea the suck, like driving on ice. Anyways, with Kuhmo SPT 225 60 16 on stock wheels still have problem. Bearings are good. Not sure about suspention though. I tend to think I have a slightly bent wheel. I doubt a rotor will make that much difference given it's size.


----------

